# Middle Earth Arse-stickers (like bumperstickers, but for the ponies)



## Shadowfax (Mar 28, 2002)

I was wondering if any one could think up some good sayings that Bill could proudly display?
Here's mine: WWGD? (What would Gandalf Do?)


----------



## Beorn (Mar 28, 2002)

Fleeing from Ferny


----------



## Legolam (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm with stupid


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 28, 2002)

if u put a sticker on a pony's ares it would be cruel. just think of what it would cover up. 

so it should say: Anal bum cover


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 28, 2002)

I was thinking that the sticker would go ABOVE the tail. maybe on the saddle bags.
Anyway here's two more:
Honk if you're a PHF! (If you have not read the diaries you wont get it)
Or on Legolas' mount:
Ask me about Avon!


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 28, 2002)

ok.

it should say: if you dont like my driving, tell my rider.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 29, 2002)

Halfing on board


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 29, 2002)

good one!

how 'bout these?

-I brake for goblins!

-Visualise Middle-Earth peace.

-Save the baby (orcs, goblins, hobbits, ents, etc.)

-I went all the way to Rohan and all I got was this stupid sticker!

-Brandybuck/Took in 3021-leadership for a new age!


----------



## Tar-Palantir (Mar 29, 2002)

I've been to South of the Mordor


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 29, 2002)

-My child is an Honor Student at Gondor Middle School

You know those little circle stickers w/ state abriviations?
Well...
-DL (Dale Lands)
-RO (Rohan)
-RD (Rivendell)


erm yeah.

-I Brake For Hobbits

-My other car is an Eagle


----------



## Aerin (Mar 29, 2002)

How about...

-Make way for the Elf (or Ranger or Hobbit)


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 29, 2002)

Effluvia Happens!


----------



## Beorn (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aerin _
> *How about...
> 
> -Make way for the Elf (or Ranger or Hobbit)
> ...



Aerin. By the time you actually _see_ the sticker, they will already have made way.


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 30, 2002)

Pippin for President

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 30, 2002)

No! Vote Gollum For President, because you're preciousss!
Also, Neigh If You Know Gollum's The Hero! I'm sure noone would neigh though.


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 30, 2002)

Weird habit I have ... I say "gollum" before I eat a Dorito ... inside joke with my friend! LoL! So YayGollum, do not feel abaondoned, I.Am.Smeagol and you can worship Gollum however much you want. But for me, Gollum is just associated with Doritos.

"and that's all I have to say about that"

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## My_Precious (Mar 30, 2002)

How about "Bad ranger! No lembas." (From "Bad cop! No doughnut.)


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 31, 2002)

*Chukles and Neighs*

I *loves* that saying, Yay. 'Gollum for President. Because youre Preciousssssss.' I am _so_ making a bumper sticker of that. Or somthing.


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 31, 2002)

"If you can read this, you must be very close to my bum."


----------



## Thorin (Mar 31, 2002)

"Don't drink and ride"

"If you can see the lidless eye, you're too close"

"Vote Arwen the warrior elf. For a more politically correct Middle Earth."


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 31, 2002)

*Gollum4Prez...because you're precioussss...*

LOL! You'd have to be careful, because if I were driving behind you, I mught swerve off the road because I was laughing so hard! (btw, i share your view that smeagol is the real hero, i'd neigh if i saw the sticker)
How 'bout these? (if you don't live in an environmentalist town, you might not get them)

-have you hugged your hobbit today?
(from have you hugged a tree today)

-hug an orc, you'll never go back to hobbits
(hug a logger, you'll never go back to trees)

-Wild about lembas!
(wild about organic)

-Kill your palantir!
(kill your television)

-Swords don't kill people, Uruk-Hai do!

-D.A.R.E. to stay off pipe-weed!


----------



## Tarien (Apr 4, 2002)

Elves unite-

Give ringbears a BRAKE-

Real men love Eru-

If you can read this, you'll never learn-


----------



## Istar (Apr 4, 2002)

How many roads must a wizard travel down before he admits he is lost?


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 4, 2002)

*Asking directions*

Maybe that's why it took the fellowship so long to get to Mordor and Gondor, they were all men and refused to pull over and ask for directions! *heehee*


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 6, 2002)

"Sam will kill him!"

That is my fave saying from the LOTR Diary.


----------



## elvish-queen (Apr 6, 2002)

"if you are close enough to read this you are likely to get kicked"
(tee-hee had that on a t-shirt once)

"Why are you staring at my bum??"

Or, in really small print,
"nosy little bugger, aren't you? "

All I can think of for now!


----------



## Istar (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's one for Orc-horses - HOBBITS: The other white meat.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 8, 2002)

LOL!! That would serve for dragons as well!


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 8, 2002)

How about an "Eru-fish" bumpersticker...like the "Jesus fish" stickers that are so popular in the US.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 8, 2002)

How about 'Neigh if you make hay!'
or 'Kick the Hobbit - don't do drugs!'


----------



## Istar (Apr 9, 2002)

Chrysophalax - You would put a bumper sticker on your own bum?


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 10, 2002)

Is that an indecent proposal? I mean, even to a dragon.


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 11, 2002)

LOL-istar, I just noticed your sig! Love it! I think I cracked a rib!


----------



## Istar (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks, Shadowfax. Yours is pretty good too!
I was looking through some old E-mails, and I thought of you when I saw these:
If Superman is so clever, why is his underwear on the outside?
You know how cartons say "Open Here." What are the chances of seeing one that says "Open Somewhere Else"?

Here's an arse sticker for Legolas' horse:
WARNING: Rider only carries 20 arrows


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 11, 2002)

Heehee~ one of my friends drew a hilarious comic that had superman and Lois in it , and super man said, "No! I'm not going to marry you! You're too stupid! ALL you people are stupid! You still haven't figured out that I'm really Clark Kent! All I have to do is put on some glasses and mess up my hair! See?"
That's not quite how it went, hers was funnier.


----------



## Bombadil's Bane (Apr 23, 2002)

To hell and back.


on frodo's pony coming home


----------



## Tarien (Apr 24, 2002)

TEE HEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!
ROTFDLLOLSLMPANAFANCTIEAWSBIIASLL!YCHFAMA!


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 26, 2002)

does anyone put a bumper sticker on their bumper anymore?


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 26, 2002)

I do, 'cause my mom forbids me to put any on the paint part of my car. But I have some cool window decals. Which brings me to my next suggestion. I don't know if all you guys have Dutch Bros. Coffee joints, but they have some really cool window decals. I have one that says "Dutch Love ", so maybe they could have one that says,"Orc Love", or "Elf Love" etc.


----------



## tookish-girl (May 1, 2002)

These are so great guys!
What about: "Wizards do it in their pointy hats"
(as in: Policemen do it in their hats, Surfers do it standing)


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

"rings of power not to be worn while riding"


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

Ponys do it neigen times a year



btw neigen is supposed to be nine its a little joke


----------



## Shadowfax (May 4, 2002)

On legolas' mount
"Caution: Driver styling hair"

or on any pony:
<-----passing side/suicide------>


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 6, 2005)

The name alone appealed to me. I read through these and most are funny but I believe there should be MORE!

Beware of "exhaust"
Caution: Student Rider


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 6, 2005)

*choking on tears of glee* RAI!!!  I can't believe this was out there and you found it!!!    I LOVE THIS!!! 

On Aragorn's horse: King a da Rode 

Shadowfax! I LOVE that last one!!! SOOO TRUE!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 6, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> Caution: Student Rider



 *laughs*


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 20, 2005)

If you guys don't keep this thread going I'll just revive it agian in January. It's one of my "god powers".


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 20, 2005)

sorry... haven't though of any laitly...  I try to get one!  








still thinking....


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't like my riding?
Call 1-800-EAT-DIRT

If you can read this...
you're about to get kicked.

For Bill the pony:
I got dragged halfway across Middle-Earth, was abandoned to find my own way out of trouble, and all I got was this lousy bum cover!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 27, 2005)

Alright, one of my bros. thought this one up the other day and I just thought to post it!  

(on almost any horse or pony)
There is no turn signal, only death


((from: there is no life in the void, only death)) 


 yeah...well... we were all up really late and I told them about this thread... I think it was one of the better ones we came up with...can't remember the rest right now though...


----------



## Aglarband (Aug 27, 2005)

No House of Healing Clinic in Bree.

My other mount is a Warg.

Support our Soldiers.

Be wise, Vote Samwise Gamgee for Mayor.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 27, 2005)

ha ha! I love 'em!


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 28, 2005)

I think I'll hold a contest. If you can come up with one that REALLY impresses me I will post in the Phfotau Awbum.


----------



## Aisteru (Aug 28, 2005)

here's one


Designated Equestirian














im not sure on spelling but you get the idea.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 1, 2005)

Vision Test
If you can read this, you are average
If you can read this, you are above average
If you can read this, you're too close to my bum!


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh come on guys this isn't that hard. It doesn't even have to be funny, just make sense!


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Sep 5, 2005)

How about a mud-flap?
I'm thinking Gandalf (instead of Yosemite Sam- "Back Off!")...
"You cannot pass!"*
*


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Sep 5, 2005)

Maybe like this!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 5, 2005)

Aisteru said:


> Designated Equestirian


 

That one's definitely my favorite.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 16, 2005)

Just thought it up! 

When it comes to evil rings of power, just say "NEIGH!"


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice.  



Gosh darn message is too short again!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 17, 2005)

Are you referring to the product of a late night and dose of advil that was (is) in my last post? If so, then I am sure that you could except this challenge as well, my dark friend.  Are you certain that you have nothing to add? *one eyebrow raised with a slight smirk* So? Anyone else want to add to the fun?


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 17, 2005)

I _love_ that mudflap! I'm getting one for the HAV-MA here on base!


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Sep 30, 2005)

A Tail of Two Towers (A Tale of Two Cities)

Or how about...

Someone who loves me went to Mordor and brought me back this sticker!

Ok, so they're lame, I know. I'm not very creative, ok?


----------



## Hawk (Sep 30, 2005)

-"I went all the way to Rohan and all I got was this stupid sticker!"



[/QUOTE]

That's becasue there's no Gap in Rohan.
False Advertising!


----------



## Arathin (Sep 30, 2005)

Holy Gandalf! I love this site! I really do...


CAUTION: Losing weight to run faster!

(if you ride horses, you will sooo get that! I rode for eight years and it is very true)

Also, I utterly LOVE that mudflap! I mean LOVE!


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 18, 2005)

The mudflap is GREAT!

How about EDORAS HIGH STALLIONS.


----------

